# Cooper's story



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Lovely tribute to your boy. Love the footprints in the sand.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for posting Cooper's tribute, it's beautiful. I have been following your thread and particularly loved Cooper's bucket list trip to play in the snow. I can tell from your posts and pictures that the happiness you see in his face is because of all the love he received from you and your family... and also because you let him love you back. I'm sure that was one of his biggest joys. I'm glad you got some time with him to do special things, hugs and prayers for you and your girls.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What an absolutely beautiful tribute to gorgeous Cooper, the video is so special. Hugs to you x


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cooper*



Bodiesmummy said:


> Many of you on the forum followed our cancer journey with Cooper here:
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/329761-sadly-starting-thread-cooper.html
> While sad to read, I found great information and strength in the threads of others. Knowing we were not alone in this journey helped a great deal. We were fortunate to have 3 months from the time of diagnosis until his passing to try and fill his "bucket list". Things like trips to the snow, swimming in the river and, perhaps less fun, a visit from an annoying puppy . Really what this time did was allow us to make sure he knew he was loved and for that we are very grateful.
> Cooper came to us from a GR rescue in Sacramento, CA called Homeward Bound. We adopted our first GR from them when she was 9 and Sona was a fantastic ambassador for the breed. So sweet and gentle, a perfect dog for my 5 and 7 yo girls. After her passing at 12 from lymphoma, I decided to go the puppy route because, well, there isn't a cuter puppy than GR puppy is there? We were very lucky and managed to get a really easy and mellow (albeit large) boy from a brb. First in his class at all his puppy and obedience classes and just really easy like Sona. When he turned 1, I wanted him to have a buddy to keep him occupied while we were at work and school. He loved to wrestle with other dogs, so I wanted to find another GR who enjoyed the same, but did not want another puppy (easy or not, they still keep you up at night for awhile). We called Homeward Bound and tried a bunch of other dogs out at their sanctuary, but most were too "ball driven" to want to play with Bodie. Months later, while babysitting a friend's springer spaniel, we got a call about a 1 yo they just got in who they thought would be perfect. We had to take both dogs and I wasn't sure how that would turn out. They had us put the dogs in a play yard with a plastic pool, which Bodie immediately took over. The we heard the sound of a dog choking on it's collar as he was dragging this poor woman down the path. The melee that ensued when she unleashed him was, well, insane. They all ran, wrestled, ran some more, crashed into us and ran some more. Bodie tried to keep them out of "his" pool by growling, but he was ignored and all 3 of them ended up in there together. Turns out, Cooper (known at that time as Presley) was surrendered because the mom in his family was sick. They had bought him from a local breeder and kept him for a year, but I think he was too wild for them. He loved Bodie, so that sold us and we took 3 wet dogs home that day (my SUV never smelled the same). Luckily, he was house trained and we had a huge yard with dog door access. The yard faced out onto a golf course, so they spent every day greeting and being petted by golfers. We didn't have time to really train him before we went on a planned camping trip 2 weeks later. This is when we learned not all GRs are the same. Sona and Bodie were always reliable off leash and not easily distracted. Cooper, well,we learned he was NOT either of those things when he took off swimming after some ducks and just.....kept.....going. Luckily, a kayaker saw our dilemma and headed him off. So no off leash for him, but then we discovered he would chew through anything if he was tied up. I found out when Bodie came up to my chair dragging half a leash. Cooper (and this is where we found out he wasn't too bright) didn't chew through his own, just Bodie's! We went through all our leashes and a bunch of rope that weekend.
> ...


What a lovable character your Coooper was. Just love what you wrote about it. My Smooch wasn't the best retriever either, but she LOVED life and everybody loved her!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Cooper, my heart goes out to you.
He was such a beautiful boy with a wonderful spirit and zest for life, what a special boy he was. 
Your tribute to him is beautiful and so heartwarming. 
I can tell how much he was loved and meant to you all.

Godspeed Cooper, my bridge boy was probably the one yelling for you when you were crossing the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of beautiful Cooper  It sounds like he was a very special boy indeed and he had a fantastic life with you, I particularly loved reading about him 'rescuing' everyone from the water, what a sweetheart. Thank you for sharing your precious video and story with us, he must have made a lot of people smile throughout his life. He will live on in your heart forever and will be running free with his friends. I hope that he's found Daisy at rainbow bridge and they are together.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So beautiful. I am so sorry for the loose of your big goofy, most lovable guy. He is the kind of dog that puts Grrr in yoru mind and smiles on your face. Gotta love them no matter what.


----------

